# Clarion HX-D3 Binaural Box Opening - First Person Point of View - HEAD PHONES ONLY!



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Guys,

My friend made this video of me opening my Clarion HX-D3.

The lighting is low but it is definitely cool to listen to. He is using Binaural mics in his ears with video camera eye glasses.

Let me Know what you think.

Clarion HX D3 4 Way DSP Cd Player Unveiled [Binaural Audio - Use Headphones] - YouTube

Also he has a lot more Binaural Recordings on his youtube page.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow that's nice looking, did you sell the P9 combo ?


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

Its for sale in the Classifieds 

I had some interest but no has has pulled the trigger.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

What's the difference in sound between the D3 and the P9 ? Why did you change just looking for something new ?


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

My install is in process due to a new car. But i have heard the DRZ. The P9 has better overall sound quality, but i like the interface of the DRZ/D3 better. And that it's an all in one package vs. the P9 combo which is 2 units.


----------



## chasintrane (Jul 29, 2012)

Dannyboy, did you get that from sunlightltd on eBay? Looks beautiful!!


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes i did


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

NOICE.


----------



## chasintrane (Jul 29, 2012)

Dannyboy, is this the Canadian North American version? Can this deck pick up American radio stations?


----------

